# Looking for a humidor to purchase



## toshort (Dec 31, 2017)

Hello,

I'm new to the forum, but I've been online researching and I've seen this website pop up more often than not. So, I want to purchase a good humidor that can hold around 100 sticks. I know it's easy to use a tub, but I like how humidors look and I enjoy the cedar to season. That being said, I'm willing to spend money on one. I'm thinking anywhere between $100-$250. Any thoughts? Thanks everyone.

If you want to try and talk me into using a tub have at it!


----------



## SurfnSafari (Aug 1, 2017)

IMHO most of the humidors in the price range are Chinese Junk, and have ZERO Warranty that you could actually use. The only *Brand* I would consider is Craftsman's Bench that is made in China for J.C. Newman in Tampa, FL, _(Diamond Crown, Brickhouse people)_ as they J.C. Newman stand behind their stuff.

https://www.neptunecigar.com/humidors-and-cases?sort=BeS&nb=12&pg=1&f=32336,

There is a Craftsmen's Bench 110 & 125 Count lik=naked above. Both are in your price range.

Option is 2 Plastic Containers with rubber gadgets, and (4) clip closing system from Bed & Bath about $30.00 good for 160- 180 sticks. Then you need a box of Boveda about $39.00, and get some FREE THINK CEDAR strip for Cigar Boxes.

BTW B & B has online 20% off Cupons.


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

*This guy makes good humidors.*

Waxing Moon Humidors
You can find a solid wood 100 ct for $300.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

First we have a member into section.. FOGs are more apt to help if you introduce yourself. Plus background( how long have you been involved in cigars, what's the climate where you live, and where you'll be keeping the box) helps us, help you.

If you have 100 cigars, the box should be rated to hold a minimum of 150 to avoid cigar Tetris. 

At your price point you may want to get a wine cooler and some Tupperware. It'll hold enough cigars and keep the temp/ rh better than a 200$ pressed wood humidor.

Don't forget to allow a few extra bucks for a humidifying medium (boveda/beads) and a hygro.



Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## SurfnSafari (Aug 1, 2017)

zephead61 said:


> Waxing Moon Humidors
> You can find a solid wood 100 ct for $300.


Is he still making, and selling? I e-mailed, and never got any reply.


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

Yes, I just ordered two 100 counts for my boys for Christmas.


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

Attached are the two I got my boys-


----------



## SurfnSafari (Aug 1, 2017)

zephead61 said:


> Attached are the two I got my boys-


Those are very nice.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Are you buying it for looks... or to keep your cigars at their best?

I have several very nice looking cigar accessory boxes (that ostensibly started out as humidors). I learned a long time ago that the aggravation factor wasn't worth it.

The best advice I can give if you're just wanting to keep a small collection of cigars on-hand is this...

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...9643-storage-without-humidor.html#post3744363









I'm running 5 of those now for loose cigars, plus 4 more tuppers without trays for box overflow. My main storage is a 125 qt coolerdor because I keep the majority of my cigars in their original boxes until depleted far enough to rotate into loose storage... and I bought a wineador a few years ago, just because.

But the "Hawkador" set-up is great for small collections, and is what I'd put together if I were just starting out. They're relatively inexpensive, airtight and easy to maintain using Bovedas, include the cedar factor you said you want, are transparent so you can monitor your hygrometer without opening the box, and as your collection grows you can just add more tuppers and stack 'em up.

Nothing says you have to take this advice. But no whining allowed if you buy a less-than-adequate woodie and have trouble keeping it stable.

There's kind of a Catch-22 when it comes to desktop wooden humidors, especially those dictated by budget. It generally takes experience to be able to maintain them at peak efficiency, if at all possible (some just will not stabilize no matter what). But, most of us with that experience abandoned them in favor of more recent and reliable methods that require considerably less diligence.


----------



## toshort (Dec 31, 2017)

curmudgeonista said:


> Are you buying it for looks... or to keep your cigars at their best?
> 
> I have several very nice looking cigar accessory boxes (that ostensibly started out as humidors). I learned a long time ago that the aggravation factor wasn't worth it.
> 
> ...


That actually looks so amazing haha. I love the look of humidors but in the end it doesn't matter. What matters is my sticks staying in good conditions to smoke and age, so I'd love to learn more about this! I want to find out exactly what to order. Currently trying to find the trays with the correct dimensions.

Sorry I removed the link you posted in. It will not let me post links yet.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Here are Amazon links...

Spanish Cedar Tray (2 will stack inside the container below)

Sistema Klip-It 232 oz (7L)

I use Caliber IV hygrometers in mine because they don't take up much room and are generally very accurate and reliable.
Add two 60g Bovedas and you're good-to-go (I prefer 65% RH)


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Don't forget our very own @JtAv8tor hand makes real Spanish Cedar trays for these too.


----------



## churchpunk (Sep 1, 2017)

Personally speaking and this is entirely an opinion. I've had more success in my wooden humidors using Kitty Litter instead of Boveda packs. I found this to be true for my cheaper tabletop humidor as well as my more high end Humidor. The boveda packs are awesome but I find them to be more useful in plastic ware containers. This is the humidor I use for the majority of my cigars. I rearranged it earlier today so the humidity is down but I usually can keep it at a pretty consistent 67%.






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

churchpunk said:


> Personally speaking and this is entirely an opinion. I've had more success in my wooden humidors using Kitty Litter instead of Boveda packs. I found this to be true for my cheaper tabletop humidor as well as my more high end Humidor. The boveda packs are awesome but I find them to be more useful in plastic ware containers. This is the humidor I use for the majority of my cigars. I rearranged it earlier today so the humidity is down but I usually can keep it at a pretty consistent 67%.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that your Kitty Litter swimming in that plastic container?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## churchpunk (Sep 1, 2017)

Kidvegas said:


> Is that your Kitty Litter swimming in that plastic container?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, I need to replace the kitty litter, I just poured that water on it and it didn't soak through. Hahaha looks like I'm taking a trip to the store for some new kitty litter.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

churchpunk said:


> Yeah, I need to replace the kitty litter, I just poured that water on it and it didn't soak through. Hahaha looks like I'm taking a trip to the store for some new kitty litter.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Too funny bro.....I didn't know exactly what it was till i saw those little blue pieces floating in there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

